# Напишите, пожалуйста .ebuild для КуМир-а

## Einstok_Fair

Про язык:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/КуМир

Про .ebuild:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/790512

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

колхоз какой-то. учить детей надо питону

----------

